# Good books about Behavioural Finance & Forensic Accounting



## DJG (17 August 2014)

Does anyone know of any decent books they've heard of or read themselves regarding behavioural finance and forensic accounting?

I've noticed there is quite a few around but I suppose some reviews on what you've read may help to position me with what to get first.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## DeepState (17 August 2014)

DJG said:


> Does anyone know of any decent books they've heard of or read themselves regarding behavioural finance and forensic accounting?
> 
> I've noticed there is quite a few around but I suppose some reviews on what you've read may help to position me with what to get first.
> 
> ...




Behavioural Finance:

Check out James Montier for a comprehensive overview of sub-optimal behavior due to cognition errors and/or our inadequate adaptations to financial markets.

Forensic Accounting:

I think you mean more for detailed financial analysis than overtly for fraud detection.

The classic is "Security Analysis", Graham & Dodd, 1934.  It remains valid today...I think.  I fell asleep too much whilst reading it to claim to know definitively.


----------



## CanOz (17 August 2014)

There is a newer one out by a Canadian author on forensic analysis...have a search on amazon...i'll look if i get a chance...


----------



## DJG (18 August 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions so far.

Yes, sorry I do mean more forensic analysis. Ie regarding revenue recognition and gaming of statements/numbers etc.


----------



## skyQuake (18 August 2014)

Not sure if all that relevant to what you're looking for, but ive found Benford's Law very interesting


----------



## CanOz (18 August 2014)

DJG said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far.
> 
> Yes, sorry I do mean more forensic analysis. Ie regarding revenue recognition and gaming of statements/numbers etc.




I've actually posted the book I'm thinking of here somewhere about a year ago...it was about a guy that used to manage a fund or does manage a fund very successfully using forensic accounting as the basis for the investment decisions. Basically his premise is that if they're cooking books, they're not worth his money or they're a short...anyway, i searched around and cannot find it. 

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## CanOz (18 August 2014)

Found it

This guy also runs an ETF, FLAG...

He seems quite well rated for his work so far. Forensic investing...


----------



## howardbandy (18 August 2014)

Greetings --

Kahneman's "Thinking, Fast and Slow" is excellent.  Currently $2.99 for a Kindle version.  (A great price if you are the reader, lousy enough to make you give up writing if you are the author.)

http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Fast...=1408290125&sr=8-1&keywords=kahneman+thinking

Best regards,
Howard


----------

